# Layout tips for running larger steam engines



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any tips for setting up a layout for larger steam locos, such. As 4-8-4 G4s and my 4-8-4 Niagra? I'm using Atlas code 100 track and remote switches on a "T" shaped layout 9'x8'. On my 22" radius curves, my big steamers trip the switches with the pilot and derail. Do I just need bgger radius curves or what? Thanks in advance, and Happy Fathers Day!


----------

